# "Cant read superblock" when mounting /boot

## sPHERE911

Hi,

I've recently installed gentoo on my new laptop, with uefi booting through refind.

I installed through systemrescuecd, and the install went fine.

However, after the install, I can no longer mount my /boot partition inside of my install.

I can mount it fine through systemrescuecd, but when I issue a "mount /dev/md0" inside of gentoo, it reads out

```
mount: /dev/md0: can't read superblock 
```

The partition is /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, setup with raid1 metadata 0.9 through mdadm.

When I fsck it inside of my install, I get 

```
fsck.vfat /dev/md0

fsck.fat 3.0.23 (2013-10-15)

Got 0 bytes instead of 512 at 0

```

However, when I fsck it inside of systemrescuecd, it gives me no abnormalities and simply prints out the consistensy of the partition which seems just fine.

When i fsck the REAL partitions (sdb1 and sda1), it works as normal:

```

/dev/sda1: 68 files, 3765/127730 clusters

/dev/sdb1: 68 files, 3765/127730 clusters

```

What can be the problem here? I thought mdadm didn't care about filesystems, and I also thought filesystems didnt care about software raid1.

And it seems very strange to me that systemrescuecd can read the partition fine.

And also, I have config_vfat=y in my kernel config, and also have dosfstools installed.

Thanks guys!

----------

## sPHERE911

UPDATE:

I now did:

```
mdadm --assemble --scan -v

```

and then:

```
mount /dev/md0 /boot

```

And it worked!!

Im unsure if I have to do this at every boot. I just deleted my /etc/mdadm.conf, and redid a mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf now. Will check if it survives a reboot.

EDIT:

Okay, it didn't survive a reboot.

How do I get this to stick?

My mdadm.conf is as follows:

```
ARRAY /dev/md/2_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=bfb26b36:b51ae44c:c44c77eb:7ee19756

ARRAY /dev/md/1_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=1a60dd87:729253c9:c44c77eb:7ee19756

ARRAY /dev/md/0_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=a4e4e00b:edf8bef2:c44c77eb:7ee19756

```

----------

## sPHERE911

Someone must know how to fix this??

----------

